# Votre avis sur l'article "Linux Mandrake pour PPC"



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Mai 2001)

Boaf, c'est un nouveau Linux, comme un autre...

par contre, il est vrai qu'il a la particularité d'être accessible par pas mal de monde par sa simplicité d'utilisation et d'instalation...

donc c'est quand même une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui veulent Linux...sans se prendre la tête, mais pour ca, y'a MacOsX


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2001)

Mandrake Soft va bientôt commencer de distribuer à ses testeurs la version beta de sa distribution Linux pour processeur PPC. La version 8.0 qui est concernée offre plusieurs particularités dont une installation entièrement graphique, une configuration du matériel automatisée et une maintenance du système simplifiée grâce à un panneau de configuration convivial.

Linux-Mandrake 8 sera livré avec le kernel Linux 2.4.3 et les environnements graphiques GNOME 1.4, KDE 2.1.1, WindowMaker, Sawfish ou encore Enlightenment. Pour participer au processus de développement du logiciel en tant que beta testeur, écrivez un mail à l'adresse sympa@linux-mandrake.com avec les mots "SUB cooker-ppc" dans le corps de votre message.

Lien utile : http://www.linux-mandrake.com/fr/


----------



## jkw (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Boaf, c'est un nouveau Linux, comme un autre...

par contre, il est vrai qu'il a la particularité d'être accessible par pas mal de monde par sa simplicité d'utilisation et d'instalation...

donc c'est quand même une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui veulent Linux...sans se prendre la tête, mais pour ca, y'a MacOsX   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Encore faut-il posséder une configuration récente et au moins 128 Mo de RAM minimum pour faire tourner MacOS X. Moi avec un Power PC 4400 overlocké avec une carte Sonnet 320/350 e 144 Mo de RAM, je ne vois pas d'autre solution que Linux et une distribution ou l'on n'a pas à se prendre la tête. Sonnet n'a pas mis à jour ses cartes pour 4400 et ne le fera peut-être jamais.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juin 2001)

Bon c'est vrai que dans ton cas, Mandrake ets la bonne solution


----------



## PowerMike (5 Juin 2001)

Ouaip, Linux est moins lourd, mais on fait marcher quoi dessus ?

Je me rappelle moi j'avais installe Linux y a 5 ans sur mon PM 7200 (d'ailleurs c'etait pas hyper hyper rapide malgré les 56 Mo de RAM et à l'epoque c'était bcp !!).
Ça me permettait de faire les TP UNIX (enfin avec qq modifs les UNIX y a pas plus lourds pour ca il font tous la meme choses mais avec l ordre des parametres differents des trucs biens nuls pour pas faire comme les autres).

Mais honnetement Linux maintenant je vois pas à quoi ça me servirait. Comme je l'ai peut-être déjà dit, je travaille toute la journée sur Darwin, qui est installable sur d'autres machines que les G3 ainsi que sur PC, et croyez moi ceux qui veulent s'amuser avec UNIX peuvent le faire, ils peuvent même aider à ce que Darwin se développe plus vite et mieux.

Que tous ceux qui aiment la danette, non restez assis, inscrivez vous sur la mailing list de darwin development ou users et voilà !


----------



## benR (6 Juin 2001)

Moi j'étais partant pour installer la Mandrake sur un mac, mais ce midi j'ai vu Mr Bernard Lang (directeur de l'Aful), avec son pin's pinguin, qui m'a dit que les gens d'Apple étaient nuls en développement d'OS....
Alors voila, je vais attendre...


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*mais ce midi j'ai vu Mr Bernard Lang (directeur de l'Aful), avec son pin's pinguin*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Juin 2001)

PowerMike, ton discours sur Darwin, tu peux dire le même pour Linux


----------



## benR (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
avec son pin's pinguin
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est sa légion d'honneur à lui !
Plus sérieusement, le monsieur est très intéressant, mais je l'ai trouvé un peu dur avec notre marque préféré


----------



## tempest (15 Juin 2001)

C'est qui Bernard Lang ? Le frère de l'autre ?


----------

